# Thoughts on PCT



## Chillinlow (Dec 7, 2017)

Prepping for Cycle and would like to go a different route for PCT have read a million articles etc. Will be running test and tren. Main reason going a different route is me and Clomid do not react well to one another. What are your guys thoughts on this guys PCT? Just very curious as I know I will not be running clomid this go around.  Very curious to see if anyone has tried this PCT and the results. 


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/1313-Post-Cycle-Therapy-by-Anthony-Roberts?highlight=Nolvadex

Week Nolvadex HCG Aromasin Vitamin E
1 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day
2 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day
3 20mgs/day 500iu/day 20mgs/day 1,000iu/day
4 20mgs/day
5 20mgs/day
6 20mgs/day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2017)

thats not a good pct...use the hcg during the cycle and do a small blast before starting the pct..Do clo/nolva not just nolva, 4 weeks


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 7, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats not a good pct...use the hcg during the cycle and do a small blast before starting the pct..Do clo/nolva not just nolva, 4 weeks



Thats my issue I have major side effects to clomid and do not want to run it again. So looking to run Nolva/HCG but was very curious if the Aromasin would benefit me sense not going to run the clomid


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2017)

u cant use hcg at the same time with nolva cause hcg suppresses u wasting the nolva..This is the true,recovering from a tren cycle is very hard with a full hardcore pct...yours is weak and will do nothing..I dont think people should even use tren unless u are on trt or dont mind being on it one day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2017)

the ai in pct ??? I say use it if u only feel u need it..If your estrogen isnt super high there is no need. try looking into toremifene


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 7, 2017)

The more and more I read there is contradicting articles on every fing PCT. 

Another PCT thoughts ?

[FONT=&quot]HCG at 250iu 3 times a week till pct[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]toremifene [/FONT]100/100/50[FONT=&quot]/50[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]nolva [/FONT]40/40/40/40

Bottom line is I can’t  run clomid.

Any


----------

